# Any way of easily spoofing my computer IP address to make it look like its in the UK?



## Wahaay (22 Nov 2010)

I'm travelling for a few weeks this winter and want to keep in touch with some sports commentary via Radio 5 Live on the laptop - trouble is some of their coverage will be blocked because of rights restrictions.

Is there any way of easily spoofing whatever local computer IP address I'm using with a wifi to make it look like I'm in the UK  ?

Thanks.


----------



## serotoninsid (22 Nov 2010)

*overplay* - but you will have to pay for the privilege.  There are free proxies out there...i'm sure if you keep searching you would (eventually) find a good one.  However, I got hacked off trying that.  You can just sign up for 1 month.


----------



## Wahaay (22 Nov 2010)

Sorry to be ignorant - which I am about all things IT - but how does *Overplay* work ?
There I am sat on my sun lounger on a beach in SE Asia and I have my netbook using the hotel's wifi.
And I want to go on to the BBC Radio website.
Presumably I can'[t disguise that fact that the hotel's IP address isn't in the UK.


----------



## Sunny (23 Nov 2010)

*Overplay* simply changes your IP address to one of theirs in the UK so as far as BBC is concerned, you are in the UK. 

There are plenty of sites that let you listen to any radio station if you don't want to go down that road.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Nov 2010)

Wahaay said:


> There I am sat on my sun lounger on a beach in SE Asia...


My concern for your plight just dipped sharply.


----------



## TarfHead (23 Nov 2010)

serotoninsid said:


> overplay - but you will have to pay for the privilege ..


 
*ExpatShield *Expat Shield , but you *won't* have to pay for the privilege .

Allows me watch BBC iPlayer from Dublin. I assume it would work from other non-UK locations too.


----------



## Wahaay (23 Nov 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> My concern for your plight just dipped sharply.



To be fair I could have also mentioned I was sipping an ice-cold gin and tonic but I realised that would have been inflammatory in these difficult times !


----------



## Wahaay (27 Nov 2010)

It appears www.fromsport.com is one website where it's possible to _watch _plenty of sport on you PC.

Does anyone know of any others ?


----------



## Barney Magoo (27 Nov 2010)

*Expatshield*



TarfHead said:


> *ExpatShield*, but you *won't* have to pay for the privilege .
> 
> Allows me watch BBC iPlayer from Dublin. I assume it would work from other non-UK locations too.



@ Tarfhead: Do you know is there any way to get rid of the annoying ads that appear at the top of the browser window when you activate Expatshield?


----------



## ajapale (28 Nov 2010)

from Overplay.net  subscription $10/month.



> *What is a VPN?*
> 
> A VPN is an acronym meaning 'Virtual Private Network',  historically used by private organisations to link geographically  diverse locations seamlessly via the internet. A VPN 'tunnels' traffic  between two devices by transmitting it over the public internet.  Overplay takes this one step further by giving you the option to encrypt  all the traffic you send and receive, and additionally allows you to  'appear' to be located many miles (and often in a different country!)  from where you really are.
> *Security*
> ...


----------



## gearoid (28 Nov 2010)

*spoofing UK IP*

Hi,
This can be done for free by setting up Tor and foxyproxy used with Firefox browser. It is not a simple thing to do but it is possible to get access to BBC iPlayer from outside UK using this method. I can't really go into the full details because it would take a long time. I find it useful for BBC3 and BBC4 that I don't get with our ordinary TV package. There are other threads on this can be googled.
Regds,
Gearoid


----------



## TarfHead (28 Nov 2010)

Barney Magoo said:


> @ Tarfhead: Do you know is there any way to get rid of the annoying ads that appear at the top of the browser window when you activate Expatshield?


 
No - I close down then reload the browser to flush all that stuff away. I assume ExpatShield survives through advertising - that's the 'cost' of free software.


----------



## Barney Magoo (30 Nov 2010)

Thanks TH


----------



## sfag (2 Dec 2010)

- cheapest there is and works fine - £25 for the first year - £17 after that.


----------



## ajapale (2 Dec 2010)

Thanks sfag but when I go to the site I see a lot of stuff but nothing about spoofing IP addresses. How does onspeed achieve this?


----------



## TarfHead (3 Dec 2010)

sfag said:


> - cheapest there is .


 
Cheaper than free  ?


----------



## sfag (4 Dec 2010)

ajapale said:


> Thanks sfag but when I go to the site I see a lot of stuff but nothing about spoofing IP addresses. How does onspeed achieve this?



I use it. It works. It is technically a download accelerator - except it browses your net traffic thru its UK server - if you download the uk server .exe that they provide. Simply as that. 
fyi - its not  a  vpn. All other methods cost more - in my experience. 
Renewals are usually around €17 for the year. 


Witopia WiTopia also works but is $59 per year 
Identity cloaker, as recommended by the george hook tech show - I could not get to work.


----------



## ajapale (4 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the explanation sfag!


----------



## SparkRite (4 Dec 2010)

Here is another option, for a one off fee of 15 dollars. It gives you the option of using many different countries to route your traffic through.

http://www.real-hide-ip.com/purchase/real-hide-ip.html


----------



## BurrenTech (5 Dec 2010)

They are all really just proxy servers. 

Don't believe their claims regarding your anonymity on the Interweb, someone is always watching. These fake IP addresses really just point you to a proxy server that handles the traffic on your behalf. Most businesses will use proxy servers within their own networks to channel all internet traffic in and out through one firewalled gateway. This keeps their internal communications safe from the wider world. They can also easy block sites they deem contrary to their policies and procedures.

All the products mentioned here are owned by companies supplying domain/web hosting services. Its probably a way for them to check where people are going and possibly generating sales leads for them. Nothing is really for free, or even cheap.

I tried the trail version of the real-hide-ip and found it is owned by Go-Daddy one of the largest domain name registrars in the world. It worked fine, although when I uninstalled the app, it still left the addons in my web browser. A possible backdoor for someone to exploit. How many people actually check that everything is removed when they uninstall a program?

My advice, is go ahead with what ever one you feel comfortable with, just bear in mind that someone, somewhere, knows what you're doing!


----------



## euroDilbert (8 Dec 2010)

I find this one very good :

[broken link removed]

Dublin-based and with free and paid versions.
Lots of virtual locations to choose from, and also useful for secure browsing on public Wi-Fi networks.


----------



## BurrenTech (11 Dec 2010)

I'd be wary of securitykiss. It doesn't appear to be based in Ireland at all, its hosted on a server in Manchester, UK. The site was registered by a someone with an address on Parkgate Street in Dublin, Google streetview didn't come up with an obvious company sign. The administrative contact is Britband Media Limited.

Britband Media Limited is based in West Yorkshire according to the domain searches I did. I also found links to Essex, and Washington State in the US! 

I'd give this one a miss.


----------

